# spell checker won't go away - Word and Excel



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,
I have a problem with Excel and Word. As soon as they open, automatic spellchecker comes up with verification complete and their is no way to close de msg window.
The only way to get rid of it is by forcing a close with tsk manager.

Nothing else is active so their is no way to access the tools menu.

Any suggestions.
Maybe a registry key or something

Thanks


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

There is a way to turn off automatic spell check and use it when you want bear with me I,ll look into it


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for your quick response, I'll bear with you.

Remember I can't get into any of the menus, the msg window freezes the application.

O


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you tried uninstall then re-install


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes,

A complete un-install with windows uninstaller and re-installed with a new version of office pro. Didn't change a thing.

I'm currently looking for a spy or virus(new) or trojan of some sort.


This computer belongs to one of my users, and this problem appeared after his son said something happened while in a chat room.(what???, we may never know).

I'm also looking at the possibility of a complete reinstall.

O


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok while I try to find out about spell check try AVG for anti virus (free) and comodo for firewall (free) and also Comodo for malware (free) good programs


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks,

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Please do we will work it out


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok get into word> tools> options> then you can pick your configuration. please inform me how you get on


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

My second post stated that the msgbox freezes the application.
I cannot get into any of the menus as soon as the office application(Excel or Word) is started.
I launch Word or Excel and I get the spell check msgbox
Verification complete - click finished
the msgbox reappears and the menu is greyed out.
Tsk manager is the only way to shut it down.

That's why I was wondering about a registry key to disable spell checker on launch.

In the mean time, I downloaded Comodo AntiSpy and installed it.
Not sure how it works but the spellcheck msgbox doesn't appear anymore, for the time being anyway.

Many thanks again and I'll keep you posted if it comes back.

O


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you please post a screen shot of this problem?


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here goes, and bear with me for my users O/S language is in French.

















The first one shows a screen shot of the command prompt window, showing a popup after a command has been entered and freezes the cmd prompt window. That's that white block in the middle of the window. The two problems appear at the same time. I have to shut down the cmd window to use it again.

The other one is for Excel, the text is in French and says, Speadsheet spellcheck complete. I get the same in Word and Outlook(even with the "use word to edit text" unchecked.














These two translate into "Spellcheck complete", even if I click on OK, the box stay active.
Like I said in a previous post, I have to use Task Manager to shut down the application. And as soon as I launch it again, the miracle box appears.

Occasionnally, I can launch the application and it works fine, like it happened yesterday for about two hours. It lasts until I restart the session. (I know, don't restart the sesion and it'll be fine).


Hope this info helps

Thanks


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used HighJackThis to try to find some process that didn't belong and I found this.

system32\28463\sxrs.exe running

I went to the directory and found two executables

AKV.exe and SXRS.exe

I renamed and moved them and then rebooted.

No change, but I still don't know what these two processes are.


Any ideas???


O


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Found on the net via AVG anti-virus

sxrs.exe

is a Trojan

It's name;
PSW.Generic4.YTX

Now to get rid of it, and to find out if it's the cause of my sudden headache.

O


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Lack of info on that file suggests malware. Please follow these steps

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

Please note that the HJT Forum is always busy, so I would ask that you be patient and we will get to you.


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks,

I've only posted here.

Will try the fixes.

Will keep you posted

Again thanks

O


----------



## Cal67 (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you ever find a solution to this issue? There is very little information around on this issue.

Cal.


----------



## Oceanova1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not really, I just worked around it.

I sent copies of malware to antivirus supplier(NOD32). Still can't tell if it was the source of the problem. 

After passing many antivrus programs on the infected machine, the problem sort of went away by itself. Probably knabbed it but can't tell for sure.

Anyway, the machine seems to work fine now.

Thank for the concern.


----------



## redM (Dec 9, 2008)

Is there anybody who found a solution to this problem ? I'm experiencing the same symptoms in my computer and it's very annoying. I have NORTON 360 installed in my computer but it doesn't help. I did virus scan many times but the problem still persists. Any help will be greatly appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## aticama (Jun 10, 2009)

I am having this same problem, and it accelerates. The first starts with the spell checker in word. The next is the calculator will only take one digit, and the next digit you type replaces the first. Then the sound in windows media player will start to crackle and break up. In IE the courser oscillates at about the same speed as the crackle in media player. Also, when you open goggle the courser will not auto load into the entry box as it does normally, you have to click it in. The only non-Microsoft program it seems to affect is my Eudora, it makes the current mail box flash on and off at the same osculation as the sound cracking in media player. Other then that it only seems to attack Microsoft software, and it degenerates to a complete meltdown of the system setup until you can not even log onto the computer and have to do a system re-install. I downloaded open office and it is not affected by the problem. As I said, it just seems to attack Microsoft products.

This problem has plagued me through a few system installations, and keeps coming back. It seems to raise its ugly head after I do updates, like from windows media player 9, to the new 11, or office 2003 to office 2007.

I am doing a complete Scan right now and will post the outcome.

:4-dontkno


----------



## aticama (Jun 10, 2009)

Scan found nothing. (McAfee) Scaned entire computer. This is the first time that it has affected open office and coused it to pop its spell checker done window. Please advise as to how you fixed your problem. Thanks berto


----------



## aspeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Im having this problem. No body found the solution?? cant do nothing if spelling check keeps popping up


----------

